# Show us your Marbled Velvet Geckos!



## Trouble (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey guys

Well I've been looking around in the other threads, and I can't find any other threads on it.
So, as the title says.... Show us your Marbled Velvet Geckos & their enclosures! 
I know ya out there!
And can you tell us what's in the set up and what you use for heating too... thanks
I'm looking at aquiring one of these cuties, and thought I'd read up before I do 

Thanks


----------



## dunno103 (Sep 27, 2008)

There is a great gecko site geckos unlimited, people from here post there too.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 28, 2008)

bump it up..... anyone.?
*dunno103*: I'll check out that site, thanks heaps!


----------



## Trouble (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump anyone.... there's a few people on.... is there anyone on atm that owns any?


----------



## warren63 (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres my pair, dont have a recent photo of their enclosure since i have changed it. Keep them in a 30x30x30 exo terra. got a heat mat for one whole side of the enclosure and another heat mat under 1/3 of the bottom. hot side up to 36 and cool side down to about 22-24 at the moment.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 28, 2008)

They look good.... I love the colours! Makes me want one more!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## warren63 (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres an old pic of their enclosure, Castlenaui on the left and Marmorata on the left. This was a mid winter pic hence the lack of geckos and have slightly revamped their enclosures since then


----------



## Trouble (Sep 28, 2008)

They look like a simple reptile to keep.... What do they eat? Crickets? Do they eat veggies.?
Do you mist the enclosures at all.? They are climbing geckos right..?
Sorry about all the questions, I just want to be a good keeper


----------



## JasonL (Sep 28, 2008)

Trouble said:


> They look like a simple reptile to keep.... What do they eat? Crickets? Do they eat veggies.?



Most herps are simple if they are supplied with the right amount of heat and food. Oeduras arn't for everyone, you don't see them much, arn't for handling, and need good heating.


----------



## Rocket (Sep 28, 2008)

Oedura marmorata are easy to keep. Ideal beginner species. They vary greatly in size, colour and pattern over their range so in captivity, you can keep them from different localities across Australia. Animals from the top end in the NT known as 'fat-tailed marms' tend to be favourite amongst breeders.

I keep animals originating from coastal WA and I will post photos for you later. The WA form marms grow very large and are quite spectacular, reaching 160-180mm total length in 2-3 years.

You shouldn't have too much trouble picking them up, hatchlings tend to be between $100-$250ea depending on locality.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 28, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Most herps are simple if they are supplied with the right amount of heat and food. Oeduras arn't for everyone, you don't see them much, arn't for handling, and need good heating.


 
Yeah I know most are simple to keep.
I know you can't handle them as much as anything else.... I've always wanted a gecko and they seem like a good one! I will have everything set up correctly before I get them!
Does anyone know what they eat.?


----------



## JasonL (Sep 28, 2008)

Insects.... though mainly crickets and moths...most Oedura don't like woodies


----------



## Rocket (Sep 28, 2008)

Crickets and woodies seem to suffice for their complete diet.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok awesome! Thanks guy for your help so far..... love to see some more varieties and enclosures!
Thanks again guys!


----------



## JasonL (Sep 28, 2008)

I keep; O.robusta, O castelnaui, & O. tryoni atm


----------



## Trouble (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks JasonL
What sand do you use? How deep does it have to be.? Do they like digging?


----------



## warren63 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bag of washed sand from Bunnings is the simple method however some people use a mix of peat and sand. Crickets are their staple diet with the odd mealworm. Mine dont dig in the sand, excpet for my Tryoni most of the Oeduras are not diggers


----------



## spongebob (Sep 28, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Insects.... though mainly crickets and moths...most Oedura don't like woodies



I agree but marmorata seem to be an exception. I know a very sucessful breeder who uses only woodies.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok cool.... I'll have a look for that.... thanks for your help everyone.
How many crickets does one eat daily?


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 28, 2008)

*Marms*

Currently have marms from WA, Longreach and southern QLD.
Longreach trio are kept in a three foot tank on washed sand.
WA's and southerns are kept on sand in 450mm exoterras.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are going to have marmorata you have to have a secure enclosure as they are a climbing species.


----------



## warren63 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trouble said:


> How many crickets does one eat daily?


Feed every 2-3 days and a few crickets each, couple more if they are young. Watch out as these guys dont know when to stop eating.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 28, 2008)

They're lovely looking marms frogboy! thanks for sharing!
*warren63: *Thanks for that.... I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 28, 2008)

Pics are not recent but will do to give you an idea. These species are not shy about leaving large numbers of packages all over the enclosure.

Cheers scott.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 28, 2008)

:shock: Oh lovely, thanks for the warning :lol:


----------



## Trouble (Sep 28, 2008)

:shock: Oh goodie :lol: Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Trouble (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump it up!
A few more people on... Lets see your enclosures and the geckos!


----------



## Jakee (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome pics mate.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone else?


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 1, 2008)

www.geckodan.com hes got heaps..litterally...hundreds of geckos!


----------



## zeke22 (Oct 1, 2008)

Are the velvet's slow growing?? I have one who hatched on 18 December 07 and still quite tiny?? His colour has changed though.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 1, 2008)

i also have two from dolittle farm from the reptile expo.. did anyone get theirs from him? Mine dont eat ravenously at all! they take about two or three crix every 2nd day. they always leave a few. i also think my guys dont like crix. i know they wont touch woods coz ive tried but they even run upto the crix and sit there looking at them for about ten mins then run back to there cave. they dont seem to content with crix. only thing i know they love is silkworms. anyone else that can help?


----------



## Trouble (Oct 1, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> www.geckodan.com hes got heaps..litterally...hundreds of geckos!


 
Hey, thanks for that!
I never thought to look for him ..... Thanks for the link


----------

